# Help! 6 week old grunts/squirms/kicks ALL night long!



## abigail_b (May 3, 2007)

Hi everyone,
When my daughter was a brand new born, she had some periods during the night of grunting and squirming, but they seemed to go away for a few weeks. Well, starting a couple weeks ago, she is doing it again, and worse than ever!! At first I thought it was gas but now I really don't think it is related to her belly. Her eyes remain closed most of the time, and she never cries during the night, but she has constant episodes of kicking and grunting and squirming like crazy, and I don't get ANY sleep. We co-sleep and are planning to use the co sleeper but she is still sleeping snuggled up to me. If I were to just put her in the co-sleeper or separate her from me more then I think she would just wake herself up completely...it seems like the only reason she stays asleep through it is because I actively comfort her.
Anyone go through this? Any ideas? At this age my son was doing the best sleeping of his first 3 years, so this is new to me! She does sleep a lot during the day...maybe she just isn't tired enough?
Thanks!


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

No idea.... you sure it isn't gas?


----------



## JMJ (Sep 6, 2008)

DD would stir in her sleep when she was hungry. She'd never wake up completely and was calm as soon as I got her the boob.

She is also very long and goes through phases where she doesn't want my legs curled up underneath her. When she figured out how to roll over, she started rolling away from me sometimes to have her own space.


----------



## boobs4milk (Jun 25, 2006)

millie does the same thing. and i'm SO exhausted!!! she will squirm and grunt and if i try to separate her from me completely she wakes and screams. our solution: i put her chest to chest with me and snuggle her in. she then falls asleep and stays pretty wiggle free for a few hours. it's the only way i sleep now.


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

My baby did this too.. After 5-6 weeks I realized that she NEEDS to be tightly swaddled in order to sleep peacefully. If one her her arms gets out she wakes right up and starts squirming around again. I make a blanket like The Miracle Blanket and it works great.


----------



## springbride (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Abraisme* 
My baby did this too.. After 5-6 weeks I realized that she NEEDS to be tightly swaddled in order to sleep peacefully. If one her her arms gets out she wakes right up and starts squirming around again.











DD is 4.5mo and without a good tight swaddle she is up every 40-50 minutes.

Good luck!


----------



## pastrygirl (Jul 21, 2006)

Yup, same here. Last week I decided to put him in the co-sleeper to let him grunt and kick in there (10 weeks old). To my surprise, he calmed down and slept peacefully! I'm SHOCKED, but it's been like that ever since. He wakes up more often to nurse, but I don't mind because I'm getting more peaceful sleep between sessions.


----------



## abigail_b (May 3, 2007)

Thanks for the replies! I will try all the suggestions and see what happens. Night before last was actually not bad at all, and last night was just periodic grunting and squirming between 4 and 6 am


----------



## gossamerwindweb (May 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *springbride* 
DD is 4.5mo and without a good tight swaddle she is up every 40-50 minutes.









Henry is the same.


----------



## ps4624 (Apr 16, 2009)

Ours did the same - it turns out she was sensitive to eggs in my diet. Once I cut them out, she slept like a baby (pun intended).


----------

